# my cat just had kittens 4 days ago all infested with fleas HELP!



## sarah2030 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi my cat has given birth to four gorgeous kittens and their all infested with fleas what can I do to get rid of them as ive read up on fleas bein fatal to kittens so young also before anyone suggests ive already spoke to vet and they said use frontline spray on them but ive read back of spray and it says only to be used on kittens 8 weeks and older and my cat is also nursing so cant give her it either ive dun the old fashions flea comb and bathing ect but its not workin can anyone help ? X


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

you seriously have no choice but to treat them. read my stories on the kittens i rescued and you will see what happens if you don't do it. from what i understand you can spray a cloth with the spray then rub it over the kittens - whatever you do though, get them treated. you'll regret it if you don't. just to add you will more than likely need to use a wormer too but make sure you use an appropriate one
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...tory-about-rescue-cats-kittens-so-poorly.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/321175-baby-faith-has-just-gone-rainbow-bridge.html


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

cats galore said:


> you seriously have no choice but to treat them. read my stories on the kittens i rescued and you will see what happens if you don't do it. from what i understand you can spray a cloth with the spray then rub it over the kittens - whatever you do though, get them treated. you'll regret it if you don't. just to add you will more than likely need to use a wormer too but make sure you use an appropriate one
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...tory-about-rescue-cats-kittens-so-poorly.html
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/321175-baby-faith-has-just-gone-rainbow-bridge.html


What a tragic account. I hadn't seen this thread before - it was heartbreaking. I agree that the OP must treat her kittens - but (and I know little of such things) if she rubs frontline over the kittens using a cloth, is the mammy cat not likely to get poisoned when she washes them? Or is it the lesser of two evils?

If mothercat is treated, and all bedding etc will it be possible to check over ALL kittens and the mother cat every day, catch the fleas and crush the little buggers between your thumbnails, or would this cause too much disruption and stress for mammy cat?

People who want to breed puppies and kittens have no idea of the stress and worry involved if you love your animals and don't regard them as expendable.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Would it be worth taking mum and kittens down to the vets so they can treat them for you, they are more experienced in handling flea treatments. 
I don't know if it is a bad idea to suggest moving them like this, but I do know that as CG says, they have to be treated.
Could you ask a vet nurse to do a house visit??


----------



## Figaro (Jul 27, 2013)

Please treat them ASAP. Most vets offer free kitten checks and the flea stuff should cost about £25 

Poor things


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you can use frontline spray on kittens from 2 days old, pump on spray on a cotton wool ball, do a ball for each kitten, wipe starting on the tummy, avoiding where the cord has been and wipe under the back legs, final wipe along the back from tail to neck so you are pushing fur upwards.

You have to treat mum aswell, ask the vet what to use on lactating queens, i have in the past used advocate but that was purely on the advise from my vet as its not been tested on lactating queens by the company.


----------



## sarah2030 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi thank you for your advice I do have an appointment on monday 9th sept for cat and kittens but is that not too long away? I took them in as rspca wouldnt help or any cat and dog shelters its dreadful really I cudnt just leave them im on benefit too with two small children so cant really afford much but ill try my best just think its horrible how ppl get pets and dont spay them nd just chuck them out like there garbage I hate it so u cud imagine wen I found these little guys and mammy outside in the cold I was devastated but im tryin my best anyway thank you xxx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Much too long away, yes, especially if you're not using the Frontline spray as catcoonz described (are you using it? You really must if not!). Fleas can kill young kittens in a much shorter time than that, sadly.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

You do need to treat mum and kittens asap. I know it's hard when money's tight but there's a heartbreaking thread on here about kittens who were infested with fleas so badly, and not treated by their previous owner, they all passed away  No kitten deserves that.

Good on you for taking them in, and yes there are some awful people around who just don't care. Please do Frontline these little ones so they have a fighting chance xx


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've bought a natural flea spray from someone on facebook who sells herbal pet products. So far only one treatment and not had any fleas. I use a syringe so they don't get scared by the spray.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry but this annoys me.....
Are you seriously saying these newborn kittens still have fleas and you are not doing anything about them until 9TH SEPTEMBER.......

Well im not normally blunt but you can cancel that appointment as by this time all the kittens will be dead, kittens with fleas will get anemia very quickly, will fade, stop feeding, go skinny and die, thats the true fact for not treating young kittens for fleas.

There is no reason even if you did rescue the mum and kittens that a vet would not see them urgently to flea treat, this is kittens young lives you have in your hands.

Also the longer you dont treat mum the many more 100 flea eggs are in your home, its annoying to get rid of but the situation gets worse.

NOW GO AND GET THESE POOR BABIES FLEA TREATED.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry but this annoys me.....
> Are you seriously saying these newborn kittens still have fleas and you are not doing anything about them until 9TH SEPTEMBER.......
> 
> Well im not normally blunt but you can cancel that appointment as by this time all the kittens will be dead, kittens with fleas will get anemia very quickly, will fade, stop feeding, go skinny and die, thats the true fact for not treating young kittens for fleas.
> ...


completely agree with you CC. as many of you know i have just gone to hell and back caring for 4 tiny kittens infested with fleas due to a previous owner not treating them. one by one these babies died in my hands. it broke my heart to watch helplessly as they got weaker and weaker. OP if you want to know what this feels like, by all means wait until 9th september, you too will feel the heartbreak that i felt. i can even show you photographic evidence of one of the dead kittens covered in huge fleas that i took to prove to the rspca - not that they gave a damn about them. please please get them treated asap. you really have waited too long already so you need to get a move on now if you want to save these precious lives


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

you don't need to go to a vet to get flea treatment, I used to buy advantage on amazon before switching to the natural stuff.
Amazon.co.uk: cat flea treatment: Pet Supplies Store


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

Lola was pregnant when she came to us and then we found out she had fleas, it was a nightmare trying to get rid of them before the kittens came along but everyone on this forum really helped me with lots of great advice. I think the one pump of frontline pump spray on a cotton ball would be the best way as suggested but you are best to have a chat with a vet ASAP. I completely understand about money situations and you are really trying to help but the kittens and the cat will need treatment, could you not go to the PDSA? Be aware that the adult fleas you see only make up 5% of the flea cycle. The rest are eggs larvae and pupae stages in your home. To break the cycle, wash all bedding on 60 wash regularly. Change cat/kitten bedding daily, keep using the flea comb and Hoover Hoover Hoover everywhere! Then empty the Hoover into a bag outside and tie it up. The vet will suggest a treatment for the home, I wouldn't know because of the young kittens.


----------



## sarah2030 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok does it have to be frontline as the pet shop near mine is gettin me one that I can use one 1 to two week old kittens xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sarah2030 said:


> Ok does it have to be frontline as the pet shop near mine is gettin me one that I can use one 1 to two week old kittens xx


if i was you i'd find out what the spray is that the pet shop can get, then call a vet and ask if it is any good. some of the brands are useless tbh, and you really don't want to risk their lives if you aren't sure


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm only really going by my personal experience and advice that I got
From others on this forum so in all honesty Sarah don't know but what I would say is in my opinion (and it is only an opinion others may disagree) any treatment that is safe to use on the kittens has to be better than none! The Treatment the pet shop gives you mixed with lots of cleaning should at the very least keep the flea population down enough to keep the kittens out of the danger zone.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't rely on untested 'natural' products. 'natural', 'safe' and 'effective' are three completely different things and the tested products are both safe and effective if used in accordance with the instructions.

I would treat mum with a good worm & flea product from the vet, treat the kittens with the Frontline pump-action spray, change all their bedding and wash the old bedding hot (60C) and line dry it, or discard it. If you have any other pets they all need treating as well. Don't get Bob Martins or similar, they are ineffective and/or unsafe.

Don't undertreat - this will only help resistance develop, the same as it does with antibiotics when people don't complete the course or take it as directed.

Keep changing the bedding each day - fleas lay eggs which drop off into the environment and hatch into larvae which eventually pupate. They can hang around in nooks & crannies in the house for ages, so I'd also think seriously about treating the whole house as the fleas came from somewhere.

Lots of great info about fleas on this page:
Fleas and flea control in cats | international cat care

Mum should be wormed - Milbemax is from the vet and is easiest as it's a small pill. Or, you can buy Panacur online or at Pets4Homes but it's messy and you have to give it three days running.

Finally, if you let mum out she will almost certainly get pregnant again quite soon. Keep her in until your vet will neuter her, probably when the kittens are 10 weeks or so.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

sarah2030 said:


> Ok does it have to be frontline as the pet shop near mine is gettin me one that I can use one 1 to two week old kittens xx


It needs to be the Frontline pump action spray - the spot-ons are not for young kittens. You might have to go to the vets for it. I'd get a good spot-on from the vet for mum.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As OS has already posted, Frontline Spray is the only treatment you can use on kittens under 9 weeks old, pet shops do not sell this.

Each day you leave treating these kittens the weaker they will become and i can tell you digging tiny graves for kittens is heartbreaking and this can be avoided if only you go and get frontline spray from the vet and stop messing around.


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

Can't you call a vet in your area right now? Even if it's not your normal vet, if you explain the situation I'm sure there will be one who will fit you in today.
Don't leave it any longer, it's sunday tomorrow and if they go down hill it will be emergency only vets, if you get them in today it shouldn't be as expensive. 
I used a more local vet than my regular vet, as I wanted something checking quickly a few weeks ago, it only cost me £27 for the consultation.

If you are worried about money, trust me it will be much much more expensive to try and bring the kittens back from the edge when they get sick, than it would to have simply treated them


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Please make sure you use only the Frontline spray and nothing else, especially not any Bob Martin products.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I haven't managed to read the whole thread yet but I will.

In the meantime if you have not already done so I would take the kittens and mum to the vet to be treated. I know zilch about breeding but I know enough that I wouldn't treat mum or the kittens myself as I would worry that the chemicals on mum would come into contact with the milk, and that the chemicals on such a young animal could be dangerous.

The two sibling moggies I own today were badly flea infested, and just a bag of worms as kittens. I asked the owner of the mother cat (she wasn't what I would call a breeder) what she had been using, her answer was nothing she has never had a problem with fleas or worms.  (I so wanted to say that's fine but your cat and kittens have).

I took ownership of the kittens a few weeks earlier than normal and had arranged an appointment at the vets to coincide with picking them up - I can't remember times now but say pick up at 6:00pm vets for 6:30pm.

My boys were very poorly for a long time and were under veterinary supervision for months.

The sooner you get the kittens and mum treated the better chance the kittens will have. My boys were 5 to 6 weeks old, if a vet suggests a particular treatment go with it. You also need to wash their bedding everyday. Again I would throw out the old bedding and get new, spray the new bedding with Flea Spray.

Frontline doesn't kill the flea it causes the eggs to be infertile so eventually they are irradicated. Hoover every day then spray including all crevices (every knick hook and cranny). Don't get dispondent you will get rid but you have to be thorough and consistent.


----------



## sarah2030 (Aug 28, 2013)

Right been out today at a vets and bought flea spray thr vet confirmed it was ok to use on kittens 2 days old and up my purse is 25pound lighter but hopefully all worth it next will be deworming but im hoping my appt at the vets on monday 9th can sort that out and check them over guna de flea tonight and wash all sheets ect so thank u all for the advice xxx


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

Well done  Glad you managed to get the stuff. It should start to work straight away. I'd be careful though as once fleas are in the house they can be horrible to get rid of. I've been very lucky this year and only seen one or two, and had no problems after treating mine, but my friend who only owns one cat had an awful time. Despite treating her cat regularly and spraying her house with all sorts repeatedly, she couldn't control it. In the end she called fumigators out who told her that they had seen it a lot this year.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

There's a fiproline spray (i think that was the name) aswell that the vet can give as thats what the lady I got my kitten from was given. Im paranoid about fleas so was extra careful to get a kitten with no fleas, she hasnt been treated for them again since I got her, vet said she doesnt need it as she has none and is an indoor cat though she will be treated again at her next vet appt anyway.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

This house spray is just under £8 and delivery is free. It is more than enough to spray a whole house - and should work hand in hand with frontline to eradicate the problem.

Vetkem Acclaim Flea Spray 500ml - Animed Direct


----------



## sarah2030 (Aug 28, 2013)

The cat and kittens have only been in the kitchen so just guna clean all around the kitchen up bleach floors ect nd spray so im finally sorted the spray I got was calked effipro u can use it on newborn kittens and cats spoke to vet so its safe as they supplied so all sorted


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarah2030 said:


> *The cat and kittens have only been in the kitchen so just guna clean all around the kitchen up bleach floors ect *nd spray so im finally sorted the spray I got was calked effipro u can use it on newborn kittens and cats spoke to vet so its safe as they supplied so all sorted


Be very careful with bleach it is toxic to cats and also anything else you use to clean with.I'm pretty certain you will surely need to remove your cat and her kittens from the kitchen for a while when you spray the room .


----------



## sarah2030 (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes thank I know all this already cat and kittens all treated all kitchin sprayed cat and kittens in sitting room for a couple of days till the spray evaporates x just want to add im not stupid I know bleach is toxic to humans and animals just to clear that up


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Nobody said you was stupid, some people dont know about bleach so its best to mention it.
Glad your kittens have now been treated.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarah2030 said:


> Yes thank I know all this already cat and kittens all treated all kitchin sprayed cat and kittens in sitting room for a couple of days till the spray evaporates x just want to add im not stupid I know bleach is toxic to humans and animals just to clear that up


Oh we are a bit prickly  I may have pointed out the obvious but to be honest I don't care.You may well not have thought/known about removing the cat and kittens from the kitchen,you certainly didn't make it obvious in your post.


----------



## sarah2030 (Aug 28, 2013)

Im not abit prickly at all im just sayin if I didnt know whether to remove them or not I would have stated it In my comment anyway cat nd kittens done so its sorted


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

glad to hear fleas are sorted, is it too soon to ask for pics oh and welcome to the forum if i didnt sat before, do you think you might keep any of the babies?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

sarah2030 said:


> Right been out today at a vets and bought flea spray thr vet confirmed it was ok to use on kittens 2 days old and up my purse is 25pound lighter but hopefully all worth it next will be deworming but im hoping my appt at the vets on monday 9th can sort that out and check them over guna de flea tonight and wash all sheets ect so thank u all for the advice xxx


I think your vet was a bit mean, my vet gave me a sachet/pippet for each kitten of Frontline for kittens. May be back then it was a trial sample.

I know £25 is a lot of money to spend when you didn't intend to spend it but you are saving those kittens lives.

It is already worth it, you have given them a fighting chance to lead a normal, healthy, active life.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I think your vet was a bit mean, my vet gave me a sachet/pippet for each kitten of Frontline for kittens. May be back then it was a trial sample.
> 
> I know £25 is a lot of money to spend when you didn't intend to spend it but you are saving those kittens lives.
> 
> It is already worth it, you have given them a fighting chance to lead a normal, healthy, active life.


Because of the age of the kittens she had to get the pump-action spray, not the pipettes of Frontline.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for your apology Sarah from the other thread.
Hoping you will stay for any help or advise you may need for mum and kittens.
I wont be posting on your threads but many will be kind enough to help or advise you should you need it.

Hope mum and kittens are ok and now settled.


----------

